# Cutting down hung trees



## stevohut (Apr 4, 2010)

I need some advise on how to cut down a tree that has blown down by the wind and has now bowed and is caught under other trees or in canopies. I don't understand what physical stress that tree is now under and where is the proper area to start cutting so you can avoid having your head taken off by a wrong plan of attack. THNX guys

Steve:censored:


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 4, 2010)

stevohut said:


> I need some advise on how to cut down a tree that has blown down by the wind and has now bowed and is caught under other trees or in canopies. I don't understand what physical stress that tree is now under and where is the proper area to start cutting so you can avoid having your head taken off by a wrong plan of attack. THNX guys
> 
> Steve:censored:



Wow! Couldn't even begin to think about advising with that info. We would really appreciate some pics of what you are working with if you want "true expertise" involved in this. (Not necessarily talking about me, there's other's on here who make me look like a noob!)


----------



## tree md (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are the kind of trees that kill. If you've never worked one before I would advise calling in a pro. You don't get a second chance on trees like that most of the time. 

Just my .02.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to the site Steve!  

Cutting it down might not be the best choice. 

Pulling them over to the side is about the safest, or least unsafe more correctly. Pulling so the rope/chain slackens when the tree is free/falling the rest of the way. 

Going on the idea that you would not have asked if you were not planning to do this your self. Look it over real well, plan it out, make real sure your going to we equipped and in a safe area when it goes. 

Sometimes, from a safe distance, all a hanger/leaner needs is a good side pull and it clears to an opening. 

Depends on the area, some very remote areas it's just best to leave them, check back after a good wind storm. 

Just adding this as $0.02 cents worth, you already got the best answers.


----------



## Fireaxman (Apr 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> Those are the kind of trees that kill....
> Just my .02.



:agree2: +1. Done a few after hurricanes. Had some close calls. Got lucky a couple of times. Be Very Careful! If you are determined to do this, a search on "Leaners" and "Hang up" might be educational. There is a good thread on the "Forestry and Logging " forum about Bore Cuts that has some good info. But be aware Kickback is a very real hazard with bore cuts, especially if you run skip tooth chain.

I dont know what your skill level is, but leaners and hang-ups are not a job for a novice. Proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 5, 2010)

Another keyword to search for is "fence posting", I've done it a couple of times, I hope to never do it again!
If it's not around anything and nothing is in danger, leave it be and let nature run it's course. If you really want it down, pull it from the side as mentioned above. ANYTHING beyond this is DANGEROUS and should not be entered lightly!
As an example, to "fencpost" a tree, you start at the bottom and cut as much as you can reach getting the tree upright. The last cut, the tree will fall the other way out of the tree, towards you!
Tieing in and climbing the tree it's attached to isn't a much better idea unless you have some means to slowly lower it as the top will flip up at you as the base drops.
Pics will help a lot, but these scenes are a good way to get killed!


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 5, 2010)

Put up some pics if ya can.

Some are simple if you have rope/cable/chain and room, others are so dadgum nasty that I'll pass up and wait for another good storm if I can.

Good call on taking your time, picking folks brains, and not rushing in on it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tree md (Apr 5, 2010)

The thing is, it's hard to really know what the situation is by just reading a post on an internet forum. The picture I have in my mind is a large tree under serious tension that could jump off the stump and mash you. I have seen this happen to someone who has worked tree service all his life. There is no time to react and seasoned cutters can be hurt or worse doing it. I guess it could be a pecker pole that you could pull out with a tractor or something but the fact that you were concerned enough to come here and ask about it makes me think it's more than that. People tend to have a pretty good sense of what they can do as well as a good sense of self preservation.

Trees react funny under tension. They are often unpredictable. Fence posting is a real concern. A climber could secure the tree and keep it from flopping out of the snag on you. It would probably cost a lot less than you think to have a pro just put it on the ground for you. Let someone else take the risk if you are unsure.

Live long and prosper.


----------

